# St Andrews Barracks



## Acebikerchick (Aug 19, 2011)

Various Royal Marine Units occupied these barracks from 1952 until 1960/1962 when they left, as separate units, for service elsewhere. 

The next time that the Corps was stationed in Malta was in 1971 when 41 Commando Group RM moved from the UK to St Andrews Barracks where it remained for only a short time. In 1973 it returned and remained there until 1977 when, after Trooping the Regimental Colour, it withdrew. 

The Unit left a Company Group (Salerno Company) on the island, based at Luqa RAF Station, to protect British interests. 

The British gave St Andrews Barracks, complete with messes and clubs, churches, gymnasiums and cinema, back to the Maltese Government on 16 August 1977. They did still retained some facilities, including a school and some of the family accommodation until all the Service families had left the island. 

Most of the barracks are now houses but you can still see the general layout of the buildings.






















Couldnt get into here as there were some Maltese lads in with pellet guns, didnt fancy getting shot by mistake. This was used as a disco until last year when it was burnt out and totally vandalised.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 20, 2011)

There's so much ex brit army stuff on Malta, not least what became the race course. Did you go across to see the Armstrong gun at the Rinella Battery? I love Malta to bits but we didn't have a very nice time there two years ago cos everyone was intent on ripping you off. Enjoyed the pics lots!


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 20, 2011)

Really enjoyed these.......looks a lovely place


----------



## Acebikerchick (Aug 21, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> There's so much ex brit army stuff on Malta, not least what became the race course. Did you go across to see the Armstrong gun at the Rinella Battery? I love Malta to bits but we didn't have a very nice time there two years ago cos everyone was intent on ripping you off. Enjoyed the pics lots!



Cheers Tee. No didnt see the gun, it was the day before we left to come home and was so hot. We spent most of the time at White Rocks and stumbled upon the rest by accident. We wanted to go to Jessies Bar but a bus came so we jumped on it back to the hotel. It is dear there though...


----------



## night crawler (Aug 21, 2011)

And here was I expecting some grotty UK base, nice report.


----------

